# Checking in to Hotel Kindle!



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Now thats what I call a fancy-shmancy hotel? But wouldn't Kindle owners just bring their own?

http://www.algonquinhotel.com/nav_services_amenities.html
Quote: Kindle available, loaded with your favorite audio book, in keeping with our literary tradition


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I betcha that if you like it and ask where to buy it, that the hotel gives you a special link to buy one so they get a kick back. . .much like our link on this board.

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Pretty expensive hotel to boot. It's in a beautiful area. I wonder how many Kindles the hotel owns...*


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I betcha that if you like it and ask where to buy it, that the hotel gives you a special link to buy one so they get a kick back. . .much like our link on this board.
> 
> Ann


I bet the hotel sells you that Kindle, complete with the book you are reading/listening to. They surely have purchased many Ks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

It is very cool and I like the fact that it spreads the word about the greatness of Kindles.


----------



## Poi Girl (Dec 3, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I spent my wedding night at the Algonquin.

Seriously. But I wasn't reading a Kindle. Or anything else for that matter. LOL

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I spent my wedding night at the Algonquin.
> 
> Seriously. But I wasn't reading a Kindle. Or anything else for that matter. LOL
> 
> L


*LOL...you might have been preoccupied *


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

This is really cool. I hope Kindles start popping up everywhere.



Leslie said:


> I spent my wedding night at the Algonquin.
> 
> Seriously. But I wasn't reading a Kindle. Or anything else for that matter. LOL


Leslie, I'm sure you must have been out sight seeing


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder if it comes with a Bible...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I spent my wedding night at the Algonquin.
> 
> Seriously. But I wasn't reading a Kindle. Or anything else for that matter. LOL
> 
> L


Well you have to have the lights on to read...

(yes, I am setting myself up for a comeback)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jesslyn said:


> Quote: Kindle available, loaded with your favorite book, in keeping with our literary tradition


I wonder what they do if your favorite book is that $6,000 one







?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Tac it onto your final bill of course, just like the movies, the 'special' movies.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

While the extra publicity for Kindle is really great...my question is why would they load it with an AUDIO BOOK ??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sherylb said:


> While the extra publicity for Kindle is really great...my question is why would they load it with an AUDIO BOOK ??


Yeah, I saw that too, and thought, _What??_

Maybe the person writing the article was just clueless. . . . .no, wait, that couldn't happen. . . .

Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

so the people can 'read' in the dark


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Now thats what I call a fancy-shmancy hotel? But wouldn't Kindle owners just bring their own?
> 
> http://www.algonquinhotel.com/nav_services_amenities.html
> Quote: Kindle available, loaded with your favorite audio book, in keeping with our literary tradition


I must be missing the part about the audio book because it now read
Quote: Kindle available, loaded with your favorite book, in keeping with our rich literary tradition

Maybe some one saw their mistake and changed the wording.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, we have some friends who -- well, maybe they have more money than brains, as they say. But anyway, they went on a trip and stayed at some deluxe hotel in San Francisco, and the bed was really comfortable. And my friend's husband has a bad back, and he swore it was the best sleep he'd had in ages, and then he found out that he could actually BUY that bed from the hotel. (Well, a new one, not the one in the room.) And they paid over $6000 for the bed and the bed linens (because the wife liked the bed linens so much.)

So if the hotels can sell beds and bedding, why not Kindles? Or flat-screen TV's? Or anything else you happen to have in your hotel room?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We've stayed in Hiltons and Hamptons, much more mid range, and they've had info in the room about the beds -- where to buy them, etc.

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was staying at the Hyatt Regency in Boston back in October and they had a whole catalog of stuff you could buy...furniture, wallpaper, linens, robes, lights...the whole shebang!

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Khabita said:


> So if the hotels can sell beds and bedding, why not Kindles? Or flat-screen TV's? Or anything else you happen to have in your hotel room?


Let that nice thick robe come up missing after checkout and see how fast the 'sale' appears on your charge card. Not that I've ever filched a robe from the hotel.....


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I did not check the rates at the Algonquin, but I am guessing you could buy your own Kindle for the price of one night's stay.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I did not check the rates at the Algonquin, but I am guessing you could buy your own Kindle for the price of one night's stay.


*For a deluxe room....yes. My guess is that a standard room isn't much cheaper.*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, our story got picked up by Engadget:

http://www.engadget.com/2008/12/09/kindle-offered-during-your-stay-at-the-algonquin-hotel-yes-sirr/


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I wonder if that has anything to do with the current backlog? Or will it add to it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hey, our story got picked up by Engadget:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2008/12/09/kindle-offered-during-your-stay-at-the-algonquin-hotel-yes-sirr/


Cripes almighty, I can't believe they found a picture of me in my wedding ensemble! Which one of those handsome dudes is my husband? You guess, I guess! LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I see Betsy. . . .she has a hat!

ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I see Betsy. . . .she has a hat!
> 
> ann


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Cripes almighty, I can't believe they found a picture of me in my wedding ensemble! Which one of those handsome dudes is my husband? You guess, I guess! LOL


I thought the round table would have been larger....


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

It was but due to hard times, it was shaved down to make Kindling

(ducks and covers)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

When you check out:  You find out that they charge 1 dollar per page turn...and you read 8 classics....lol.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Now while your kids get all those PPV movies, you can get a pre-loaded Kindle!

http://www.algonquinhotel.com/Kindles_Launch_Final.html


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, mimikoh! I hadn't seen that blurb. (Here's an excerpt



> In keeping with the hotel's literary history, the Algonquin's eBooks on Demand offers Kindles loaded with a variety of best-sellers, modern classics, and, of course, books penned by the hotel's Round Table members such as: Fanny Herself and Buttered Side Down, by Edna Ferber and Love Conquers All by Robert Benchley. Additional titles can be added upon guests' request. Kindles are loaned on a first come, first serve basis for use in the hotel's legendary lobby or in the comfort of one's own guest room.


Note: we have another thread going on this topic, so I'll be merging this thread over there shortly. Will lock this one for now. Here's the thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1366.0.html


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Oops, sorry!  I still have some digging to do as a newer KB'er!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

No problem - thank you for posting that link!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I merged them, Harvey.

L


----------

